# Orbea weight ?



## flex1493

Hi everyone, I just bought a Orbea silver frame. Im setting it up with Full Ultegra, and Fulcrum 7,s rims for now. Getting Zipps 303's soon. Everything else is stock. Does anyone know
what weight I may be at? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## BunnV

You would have to provide a complete build list and include the size of your frame to get an accurate answer. Based on what information you gave, I would guess it will weigh more than 15, less than 17 pounds.


----------



## flex1493

Hey thanks for the info. I will look up the rest of the build today. It's a 51 size frame. I'm using Look pedals. I belive Ko2.


----------



## scottzj

Well I have a 57cm Opal with Ultegra and reynolds carbon wheels and mine weighs right around 15.8, according to my LBS.


----------



## flex1493

Nice, I just pick up the bike today at the shop. After the build with a set of fulcrum wheel set. For now lol
The bike weight is 17.09 pounds. Now I'm just trying to figure out which wheels set to get.


----------



## scottzj

I opted for the reynolds 32mm carbon wheels and really love them. In fact I bought 2 sets of them for a back up pair. I have a new set of fulcrum 7's that I never even used and they are much heavier than the reynolds.
Oh and thro up some pics of the new ride!


----------



## flex1493

Wow that looks really Hot. Im confused about what to get but does renolds look really nice.


----------



## BunnV

Hey flex1493,
Have you posted a pic of your bike somewhere? I'm still working on mine but this is what it weighs right now...








I'd love to see a shot of yours! :thumbsup:


----------



## flex1493

Wow 11 lbs. whts ur set up.


----------



## flex1493

Sorry for the poor phone pics.


----------



## BunnV

flex1493 said:


> Wow 11 lbs. whts ur set up.


Ha! It's 11 pounds because it's missing the entire drivetrain! No crank, no shifters, no derailleurs etc. I'm hoping it will weigh just under 15 pounds when I'm done. 

I did see pictures of your bike, it looks great! Take it outside and shoot some better pictures though.


----------



## CliveDS

Just built a Orca Gold Super Record 13lbs 15 oz


----------



## scottzj

Clive what size is that sucker? Its hard for me to get a bike under 15lbs, but its probably due to the size, since I use 57-60cm ones. Nice bike though and love the colors.


----------



## cwdzoot

48cm really helps with bragging rights when it comes to weight. Also Super Record and fulcrum wheels help too.


----------



## flex1493

Hey guys, Just got ZIPP's 303 Clinchers. Dam but forgot to ask the shop to weight the bike for me. 
Does any one have an idea on what weight the bike may be at. Its an Orcea silver with Full Ultugra with stock saddle.


----------



## flex1493




----------



## BunnV

Dude, invest..... Alpine Digital Gear Scale


----------



## flex1493




----------

